

Are Gmail Adding New Features to Email? - reillyse
http://tracerbullets.wordpress.com/2013/09/06/are-gmail-adding-features-to-email/

======
dbyler
That button is enabled by the email sender using Schemas:
[https://developers.google.com/gmail/schemas/](https://developers.google.com/gmail/schemas/)

